# Our Bonnie Marie-asking for prayers



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Linda. Bonnie is having thoracic surgery this very minute to remove a chicken bone caught in her esophagus. Bonnie's chances are good, not great. My hands are shaking so much it's hard to write. 

It's a long story that I believe Linda started on facebook. Marie told me today that Bonnie has been very lethargic and Linda was taking her back to the Vet. 

Linda's friend Wendy is meeting her there. I have to cook and feed my girls and then I'll go up to meet the girls.

The power of prayers work. Especially with Spoiled Maltese Members. Please pray for our beautiful Linda and Bonnie Marie.

I'll update when I can.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Kerry,

I saw this on Facebook and I'm in shock. I'm praying for Bonnie and Linda. I'm glad that she has someone to be with her. Please update when you can.

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I will keep her in my prayers and lite a candle for her.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll definitely be keeping Bonnie in my prayers. I saw Linda's post yesterday about Bonnie, i had no idea that a chicken bone had still been stuck in Bonnie's throat. Please give Linda a hug for me.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am praying right now. I am so glad Lynda has moral support.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no, just reading this.Sending prayers to Bonnie and Lynda.rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh dear Lord Kerry, I feel sick reading this. I knew what happened with the chicken from fb, I thought maybe she had aspirated some of it....praying like crazy here that she is OK, tell Linda I'm praying.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh no not my Bonnie Marie!!! Praying like crazy. When see Linda Kerry, please give her a giant bear hug from me.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Bonnie Marie


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I hope they are removing the bone via a scope down her esophagus. That is how they are removed in humans. Praying it is removed safely and quickly.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh God bless her. Poor Bonnie and Lynda.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Saying prayers for Bonnie and her mom. I can imagine what a wreck Lynda is. Be with this little one now Dear God. In His Name!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I read on FB that the bone could not be removed via endoscopy due to risk if perferating the esophagus wall so thorasic surgery was required.

I'm so distraught over this and praying like crazy all goes well for our little Bonnie!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh no, this makes me sick. Poor Bonnie and poor Linda.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I knew about this from FB........your such a good friend Kerry! Praying for Bonnie Marie. She has got to get through this and come home to her Mommy. :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry to hear this  I'm sending prayers for Bonnie and Linda!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- I was just looking at the pictures from Pat's party and thinking how well Bonnie looked.

I know that the surgery may be tough as Bonnie is close to 11 (she and Secret are about the same age).

Sending lots of prayers for Bonnie and for Linda. Dear Lord, please watch over this special little girl and bring her safely through the surgery. In the name of our Lord Jesus Christ. Amen.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Praying for Bonnie and Linda. I'm so sorry she's going through this.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh no...prayers are being said for Bonnie right now.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh NO!! Poor Linda and Bonnie. Poor sweet Bonnie. They are both in my prayers. Please keep us updated. Glad there is support their for Linda.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Please tell Lynda that we're saying prayers and have fingers and paws crossed that everything goes well for Bonnie!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda posted on FB that Bonnie is out of surgery, but it's the next 48 hours that we need to worry about as this type of surgery is prone to infection.

Continuing prayers for Bonnie Marie.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

My heart sank when I read this. I'll definitely be praying for Bonnie and Linda.


Joy


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Saw this on fb and my heart just sank! Wonder when Linda will get to take sweet Bonnie home.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your kind and loving thoughts and prayers
Just spoke with the icu doctor, where she'll be for 3-4 days. She (doc) said she's resting and I can see her tomorrow, that they really want her to rest tonight but she has a nurse dedicated to her and I can cal anytime to check on her.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Prayers being sent.rayer:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind and loving thoughts and prayers
> Just spoke with the icu doctor, where she'll be for 3-4 days. She (doc) said she's resting and I can see her tomorrow, that they really want her to rest tonight but she has a nurse dedicated to her and I can cal anytime to check on her.


I can imagine how hard this is on you. The surgery is bad enough but then to not have her home for so many days. Of course we want what is best for her, but I know how you will miss not being able to have her with you. It certainly sounds like she is in really good hands.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Continuing prayers for Bonnie's recovery to be smooth and quick.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry and praying for a speedy recovery. TIt's tough not to have her with you and to have to wait, but hat is good that she has a dedicated nurse to watch over her. Is she at an emergency clinic or vet hospital? Prayers for you and Bonnie Marie!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry about your precious Bonnie. I'll be praying for her.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind and loving thoughts and prayers
> Just spoke with the icu doctor, where she'll be for 3-4 days. She (doc) said she's resting and I can see her tomorrow, that they really want her to rest tonight but she has a nurse dedicated to her and I can cal anytime to check on her.


 
Linda, so relieved Bonnie is successfully out of surgery. She/you will have many prayers ongoing. You must be drained.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

just now seeing this...will be keeping your baby in my prayers....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 102737


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow...a nurse dedicated just to her. I would feel so good about that. I hope this brings you some comfort. (((hugs)))


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - I saw this on FB on my iPhone on my way to a dinner with very old friends that's a farewell as one's leaving until the fall. I was shaking by the time I got to her door thinking about Bonnie in surgery.:huh: I know that anesthesia has always been a fear since Bonnie's had some heart issues so I'm more than delighted to know that she got through surgery fine. I'm praying for a quick recovery and sending prayers to you both. I was just showing my friends photos of you and Bonnie at the dinner tonight and they were saying how beautiful you both are. If you need me, just let me know. Is Bonnie at AMC? Sounds like she's being taken very good care of in ICU. Take care of yourself.
Can't believe we've had Benny and Bonnie going though all of this. A very tough time for both families.:smcry:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Linda, I just posted on FB that Kerry just called me with an update. I am so happy that Kerry was able to spend time this evening with you and Wendy. I can only imagine how difficult the next few days will be for you while Bonnie is in ICU. But, iit sounds like she is getting the best of care.

Please know that I will be praying for your beautiful Bonnie, morning, noon, and night. I have very positive thoughts that she will pull through this okay.

I'm sending both you and Bonnie ... love, hugs, and kisses.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's so wonderful to have SMer's nearby to be with you when something happens like this. I'm so glad she will recover ♥♥♥


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

God hear our prayers to have Bonnie make a complete recovery...


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Prayers for them may god heal the little baby and give strenghth to her mommy xoxoxo


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Prayers and healing light for Miss Bonnie.

Sending comforting vibes your way.....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Am on my way out to meet Linda at the hospital to see Bonnie.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Am on my way out to meet Linda at the hospital to see Bonnie.


Sue, please give Linda a big hug from me. I know she didn't get much sleep last night. And, please, kisses for Bonnie. If Bonnie can't receive the physical kisses (which she probably cannot, due to cautions against getting infections at this time)... then maybe you could blow her a gentle kiss from me.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

please God look after Bonnie .


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Prayers up!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

praying non stop......((HUGS))


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Praying for dear sweet Bonnie for a full recovery.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for Bonnie and for Linda.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just posted an update about seeing Bonnie in Linda's Bonnie update thread.


----------

